# If you had to give up N or T?



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Someone has you backed into a corner and tells you that you must either give up your N or T and trade for its opposite in your type. So if you are an ENTP, you must become either an ESTP or ENFP. Bear in mind how this changes your whole stack.

Which do you choose? Sensing or Feeling?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I'd rather keep my N.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Goodbye N


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd keep my N


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Goodbye N


Should have made this a poll.

Do you think it's harder to swap out your top function? Going from Ti to Fi seems like s complete game changer for an INTP, whereas if I gave up my Te for Fe, my intuition is still spared.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

CroolUniqorn said:


> Should have made this a poll.
> 
> Do you think it's harder to swap out your top function? Going from Ti to Fi seems like s complete game changer for an INTP, whereas if I gave up my Te for Fe, my intuition is still spared.


Regardless of function theory, I find that ISTPs have a more similar attitude than INTPs whereas INFPs seem to be an entirely different ballgame. I dismiss it because others have raised it in criticism, yet still I find little similarity despite the difference being one letter in the code in each scenario.
INTJs and INFJs are both "prophetic" in character, INFJs may be morally directed while INTJs may be more scientific but that piece to the puzzle is there. I 
INFPs have been known to reject structured reasoning and like to enforce strict moral codes, it seems to fly in the face of what the INTP stands for, I don't care if NFP is the same, two completely different orientations if you ask me. Maybe the "thinking style" is similar you know Ne, abstraction, etc, but that's just not at the core of it at all. Even if that's the same, the things they say are objectionable, ISTPs, well little conflict there.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I would rather keep my N, and then i would be an INFJ.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

I hate alot of things about INFJs. ISTJ is not totally bad. I guess if I were forced to make this choice, I would choose ISTJ. 

I would like to change to an ENTP, because they seem to have a lot of social fun while at the same time being able to be interested in things like science, puzzles, inventing, and video games. So that's the best of both worlds.


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd give up the F. I have a reasonably well-developed S side, so I'd cope better that way. Plus, almost all my closest friends are T users. I don't think I'd fit in very well with them if I lost my T.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

I would give up the N


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

CroolUniqorn said:


> Should have made this a poll.
> 
> Do you think it's harder to swap out your top function? Going from Ti to Fi seems like s complete game changer for an INTP, whereas if I gave up my Te for Fe, my intuition is still spared.


I would rather give up my N because S seems a more "practical" function. Maybe something to do with current life circumstance/insecurities/shadow ("aspiring") S function etc. but yeah. I get S envy from time to time - I've mentioned in threads how I've been typed as ISTJ or borderline N/S on MBTI's sometimes, and I think it's because I prejudge many answer choices to be "flaky" which are meant to test N vs. S preference, and decide to choose the more "practical" one.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Keep the N and become a Feeler, definitely. I'd rather be good with people than coldly logical all the time.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Adieu to T, without a moment's hesitation.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

devoid said:


> Keep the N and become a Feeler, definitely. I'd rather be good with people than coldly logical all the time.


Hang on! Are you saying that ENTP's are coldly logical robots who _aren't _good with people?


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I would rather give up my N because S seems a more "practical" function. Maybe something to do with current life circumstance/insecurities/shadow ("aspiring") S function etc. but yeah. I get S envy from time to time - I've mentioned in threads how I've been typed as ISTJ or borderline N/S on MBTI's sometimes, and I think it's because I prejudge many answer choices to be "flaky" which are meant to test N vs. S preference, and decide to choose the more "practical" one.


S envy, that one is new to me. I think I can comprehend the desire to present with a stronger S, though, for this very reason. My ISTP spouse is one of the most practical, present-tense people I know and doesn't get weighed down as much as I do. I can get so lost in my own mind without realizing it; the poor guy will walk around the house with a 10 foot pole and poke me until I've resurfaced to real life. All the abstract thought makes me feel more impractical and detached some days, so when Te comes to my rescue I'm grateful. (I have strong Ti and Fi as well. I'm checked out a good chunk of the time.)

Which is why, in the end, I think I would go the same route and give up my N.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Hang on! Are you saying that ENTP's are coldly logical robots who _aren't _good with people?


Umm, not really, no. Just saying, if I could give up some of my logic in order to be better with people I would. I may be socially competent but I imagine I could be better if I were a Feeler.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I would most definitely keep my N and become an INFJ.


----------



## MCK (Jun 19, 2015)

Its interesting, the vast majority of IN's would keep their T, where as the EN's would give it up to keep their N.
I would give up my T as well


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

CroolUniqorn said:


> All the abstract thought makes me feel more impractical and detached some days, so when Te comes to my rescue I'm grateful. (I have strong Ti and Fi as well. I'm checked out a good chunk of the time.)
> 
> Which is why, in the end, I think I would go the same route and give up my N.


lol, I've been thinking about this the past few days. How I must appear in social situations, because I tend to go even further into my head the more external stimuli are around. Then my memory of the whole external situation feels a bit trippy, like it was part of a dream and I wasn't all "there" (probably because mentally, I wasn't). I don't know if it's directly Ni-related because I also have a long history with anxiety, but derealization moments have been happening to me as long as I can remember. Sometimes I am kind of embarrassed if someone notices I've checked out mentally, because it seems like the opposite of intelligent. Haha.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think I could give up my precious Ti, so yeah, nice knowing you N.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd keep my N, ISTP's are cool too.

The judging function axis is more "important", or more characteristic of a person, than the perceiving axis. 

ISTP's and INTP's are very similar, but INFP's and INTP's are not.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd keep my T.
Are we kidding? F is scaring.
And it wouldn't be bad being more practical.
Moreover ISTP women seem to be very sexy.


----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

I would honestly rather die than give up one or the other. Ti dom and Ne complement is my reason for being. It's the most intellectually stimulating, creative, godlike cognitive partnership in the history of everything.

I love that I can juggle logic and nonsense. It's the fucking best, and it's what allowed me to survive the hell of school days.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Sensing


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd drop the N first and be an ESTJ. 

To be an ENFJ = me + dominant extraverted Feeling = no way in hell.


----------



## aliceinbrc (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd give up the T. What I perceive is too good.


----------



## Ackermach (Oct 23, 2015)

I wouldnt give up my T, so I'll give up my F. I have a love-hate relationship with my Ne, sometimes I wish I could focus on getting things done quicker without getting lost chasing down the butterfly. I wish I could follow through a plan as blatantly as my sensory friends do. Being able to do so comfortably in the open wouldnt be a bad idea either. 

That'll make me an ESTP. 


Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Make me a sensor, no problem.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

n so i can finally become an estp and get my shit together just before dying young


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely N. ISTP > INFP any day.


----------



## Banned Boy (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd keep my N, definitely. I'm already solidly NP, but much weaker along the E/I and T/F axes.


----------



## tamarara (Oct 29, 2015)

Changing just one letter changes EVERYTHING. However in a live-or-die situation I would give up my N.. I have always wondered how it would be if I would give more attention to senses and how cool it would be if I wouldn't have to bother with interpretation of things all the time. Plus I would be able to remember more details which I could use.. But then again I would use the information in a whole other way and not see the big picture so who knows if I would be as successful as I am now. Ugh.. at the end of the day I wouldn't change any letter in my type but it would be SO interesting to know how it is other people are operating.


----------



## Debater Girl (Oct 27, 2015)

I would rather keep my N. I think going from an ENTP to an ESTP would be super dramatic since ESTP's least developed area is their intuition. I would be a completely different person is I gave up my N rather than my T. ENTPs and ENFPs have a lot of similarities except the fact that there T and F are switched in regards to extroversion and introversion. They both have extroverted intuition as their dominant function.


----------



## rainb0w (May 30, 2015)

I don't wanna give up either  But I guess if I had to choose it'd be the T, I love being an intuitive type.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Debater Girl said:


> I would rather keep my N. I think going from an ENTP to an ESTP would be super dramatic since ESTP's least developed area is their intuition. I would be a completely different person is I gave up my N rather than my T. ENTPs and ENFPs have a lot of similarities except the fact that there T and F are switched in regards to extroversion and introversion. They both have extroverted intuition as their dominant function.


I'm totally with you on this DG!


----------



## EntropicBeing (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh, Ne you have been a very good co-pilot, but I will replace you rather than my driver Ti. ISTP sounds not bad to me consider that it is the image I display to others while I am doing ISTP stuff. (I am down to core INTP though)


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd rather give up my N. I actually kinda wanna be ISTP instead of being an INTP. Being an INTP is pretty frustrating at times.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Ne annoys me way more than Ti. I would miss it, but I'd ditch my N. ISTPs are cool.

Main problem is that I am a writer and I know my Ne/Ti is absolutely required for that and last time I had trouble with that stuff, I got mentally ill. Fi would change what I wrote and stuff, but I could still write. Without Ne, I don't think I would care anymore and that makes me sad. I wouldn't know what to do with myself anymore. But all my mains seem to be ISTPs so being an INFP would alter stuff a lot so it would also suck. I love INFPs, but sorry, I like ISTPs more.


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

I wouldn't be a hard choice for me.
Keeping my Ti and switching to my N to be ESTP.
The way ENFP make choice depending on social fundamental values bugs me and I feel like they are irrational.
Although life as an ENFP seems easier than ESTP's.
And ESTP mastered the art of mental sparring and pissing people of, which I like.


----------



## IENTP (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't give up either . I'll find a way not to. On another note I don't care about either letter as long as I am still the same me. You can take them all. But if anyone has some spare partial letters, I may need a bit of those to fill some gaps in my profile  It would be nice to be balanced without the lifelong effort to do so...


----------



## WhyNotJulie (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmmmm..... tough choice. I think I'd give up my N too. Gotta keep that T.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I'd give up my T, at least I'd still be dominant Ne


----------



## IgnoranceisBliss (Nov 26, 2015)

i'd give up N. moving into a sensors world seems like a bigger change with will provide much more to explore


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm fine with ISTP or INFP, not trying to be PC (personality correct) :kitteh:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

If the commonly believed theory of "same type from birth to death" is correct, then i have already said goodbye to both ever since my birth. Of course i still use both, but just not as much as S and F. Seriously, we SF types aren't as stupid as you think.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd rather lose the N.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

If I had to change, I'd give up T.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Schema B said:


> Someone has you backed into a corner and tells you that you must either give up your N or T and trade for its opposite in your type. So if you are an ENTP, you must become either an ESTP or ENFP. Bear in mind how this changes your whole stack.
> 
> Which do you choose? Sensing or Feeling?


If I had a gun, I'd probably put it on the side of my head and pull the trigger.

oh wait,.. I'm an NT,..... better point that gun at the guy and kill him and walk away with my N and T working just fine.


----------



## The_Iliad (Nov 17, 2015)

Goodbye N.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't ask questions like this...


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

I am still an ESTJ but will "give up" my S by 2021. Thus it should be clear that I desire to become intuitive in the relatively near future. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Posh Eagle said:


> I am still an ESTJ but will "give up" my S by 2021. Thus it should be clear that I desire to become intuitive in the relatively near future.
> 
> -Posh Eagle


How're you gonna do that?


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I would prefer to be ISTP since they seem to generally function better than INFPs (for example, the MBTI salary chart).

(If I had to incorporate this change into my life as it is, I would probably have to go INFP. My husband is an ENFJ, and I don't know that my marriage would survive if I became an ISTP.)

I counted up the answers in this thread, and this is what we seem to have so far:

ENTP:
go S - 7
go F - 10

INTP
go S - 19
go F - 6

INTJ
go S - 7
go F - 11

ENTJ
go S - 6
go F - 2


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

It's hard because I'm not sure how it would affect me as a person. My immediate reaction was to keep the N and get rid of the T, so that's what I'm going with.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess I'll adopt ISTP and finally get around to turning some bolts on my death rays and cranking out my nanobots of war so I can fulfill my plans for installing myself as global dictator.


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

SilverKelpie said:


> I would prefer to be ISTP since they seem to generally function better than INFPs (for example, the MBTI salary chart).
> 
> (If I had to incorporate this change into my life as it is, I would probably have to go INFP. My husband is an ENFJ, and I don't know that my marriage would survive if I became an ISTP.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for essentially operating as the poll I forgot to include. :laughing:


----------



## alissaa23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm an INTJ. By going to ISTJ, I would have dom Si and inferior Ne. By going to INFJ, I would have aux Fe and terti Ti.

Personally, Si dom/aux irritates me a lot. I'm not a fan of tradition or anything of that nature, so the idea of suddenly being like that really bothers me. Of course, by switching types, it would no longer bother me, but I can't bring myself to like the idea of that. Although, the idea of having Ne, even inferior, is nice. I'll always be envious of those who can use Ne. I can't really pull it out of me at all.

While I'm also not a fan of Fe, I can't say I hate it like I hate Si. My roommate is an INFJ and, while I can't say I admire her tendency to make impulsive decisions based on her emotions or the amount of stress she deals with having to worry about other people and social conventions, she's overall a very interesting person that I still do admire in a lot of ways. Ti is nice, as well.

So, INFJ it is. I can't bring myself to choose Si and get rid of Ni.


----------



## Al913 (Feb 27, 2015)

N


----------



## WeirderThanYou (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm an ENTP. I would definitely choose ENFP. I love my Ne. I don't think I'd like being an ESTP much anyway.


----------



## OneMind (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind being an ISTP. They're probably the coolest type and they are the most intuitive sensors.


----------



## Kierkegarden (Dec 31, 2015)

I would never give up my N, they can pry it from my cold, dead hands. I am definitely closer to F than S, as it is. Some of the coolest people I know are ENFP. Easy decision.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd go with F. S's would be so...boring.


SilverKelpie said:


> I counted up the answers in this thread, and this is what we seem to have so far:
> 
> ENTP:
> go S - 7
> ...


Interesting. Our N-doms (ENTP: Ne; INTJ: Ni) favor giving up their T before they give up their N, while our T-doms (INTP: Ti; ENTJ: Te) favor giving up their N before they give up their T. The ratio also trends towards 2:1 by my eyeball test.


----------

